# The way of sparring



## Flatlander (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello JKDers,

I'd like to examine various sparring methods, rules, equipment used, etc. by the JKD practitioners on the board.  Specifically, tell me about how often, and at what experience level sparring begins.  Tell me about the nature of the sparring - is it all stand up, do you go to the ground?  Is there a time limit, when do you quit?  How much control is there?  

This is not a discussion on the right way or time to spar.  I'm more interested in documenting the different ideas.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 26, 2006)

Not a JKD player but have practiced and played with a few.  At that time we used standard "karate" type equipment ( pads) or no pads when sparring. With no pads we did go to he ground at times but that was not the typical sparring session 
Its been a long time and I was in Calif. so things may be different today


----------



## Sin (Jan 26, 2006)

I practice in MMA and we use JKD block strikes and such with our sparring...along with the foot work


----------



## joshuakane (Jan 27, 2006)

one piece of equipment i recommend getting are a pair of kenpo gloves. they offer protection, but still give you full use of your hands to grapple with.


----------



## Sin (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a pair of really great gloves, they offer both protection and allow grabing capablities...there Tigerclaw's TC 2000 Series


----------



## rutherford (Jan 27, 2006)

I was in a PFS school.  I sparred the first day, with a set of gloves and it was stand-up only.

And every class was different.  Sometimes we'd put on motorcycle helmets.  Sometimes it was all on the ground.  Sometimes we'd use sticks or wooden blades.  

The one thing we never did was Fight.  The sparring was always for a purpose, and to work specific attributes upon which our instructor coached continously.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 27, 2006)

We start out sparring right from the beginning. At first it's just submission grappling; no strikes and no gear. We gradually start adding striking to the stand up portion of the sparring and leave the sparring on the ground unchanged (i.e. no strikes). For gear we use head protection and padded gloves that allow the use of the hands for groundwork. A good mouth guard and a cup is also recommended. We eventually add striking to the ground portion of the sparring and get to the phase of the training where we spar using everything from everywhere.


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 27, 2006)

joshuakane said:
			
		

> one piece of equipment i recommend getting are a pair of kenpo gloves. they offer protection, but still give you full use of your hands to grapple with.


Tell me a little bit about the sparring done in your group.  At what level does the sparring start?


----------

